# Don't hunt much anymore but thought this would be amusing to y'all:



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

http://geekologie.com/2013/09/season-shot-shotgun-ammo-that-seasons-ga.php


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

LOL! Love it.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Interesting........


----------

